# Facebook



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

Best facebook app for Cm7? Official app doesnt working on my Tp.


----------



## stevejk (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi,

Found the thread below yesterday and tried it, works for me with the Facbook app.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9679-facebook-keeps-crashing-when-you-install-on-touchpad-android/


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

tusman said:


> Best facebook app for Cm7? Official app doesnt working on my Tp.


Seesmic works well for me. I like the layout, also supports Twitter.


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

Friendcaster is pretty good. It recognizes the TP as a tablet and uses a tablet UI.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

LBE Security Guard (an app I would run regardless) can be used to block FB from getting location, which also fixes the FCs.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

I like FriendCaster, it has a nice 3 pane tablet layout in landscape, really makes good usage of it. And it has some nice features too.


----------



## biscuits_n_gravy (Nov 28, 2011)

Redflea said:


> LBE Security Guard (an app I would run regardless) can be used to block FB from getting location, which also fixes the FCs.


Many thanks! Awesome App, plus it fixed some of my FC errors.

Definitely fixed Facebook.


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

I just put a shortcut to the facebook website on my homescreen. The mobile site is very similar to the ipad app and far better than the 3rd party apps available on android.


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

sandman said:


> I just put a shortcut to the facebook website on my homescreen. The mobile site is very similar to the ipad app and far better than the 3rd party apps available on android.


Yeah, it's been almost 2 months and they havent updated the Facebook app to be on par with the IOS versions. Really sad and pathetic

Friendcaster is the best option, although it crashes alot and the Places feature doesnt work at all on the Touchpad


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Been using the mobile site since the app randomly stopped working.


----------

